# Gentoo e Funtoo stessa partizione di boot

## zar Marco

Ciao a tutti, in questi giorni sto installando funtoo insieme a gentoo.

Vorrei usare la stessa boot e vorrei usare il grub di gentoo per avviare funtoo, senza installarlo su quest'ultimo. 

Immagino sia possibile, ma, usando le gentoo-sources per entrambe le distribuzioni, i Kernel avranno il medesimo nome. 

Questo immagino crei problemi, è possibile dare un nome personalizzato al Kernel?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se usi genkernel puoi farlo con l'opzione

```
       --kernname=<...>

           Tag the kernel and initrd with a name, if not defined this option defaults to genkernel
```

----------

## zar Marco

Grazie mille! Ma è possibile solo creando un nuovo Kernel giusto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Grazie mille! Ma è possibile solo creando un nuovo Kernel giusto?

 

In che senso? Se il kernel l'hai gia' compilato puoi rinominare quello che hai in quello che vuoi (devi rinominare kernel, initramfs e System.map)

----------

## zar Marco

Intendevo esattamente questo,grazie mille. Ultima curiosità, basta che rinomino, come un qualsiasi altro file, per esempio con mv oppure ho una procedura specifica? Basta solo che lo rinomini dentro a boot oppure anche il /etc/kernels? Scusa la rottura

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Intendevo esattamente questo,grazie mille. Ultima curiosità, basta che rinomino, come un qualsiasi altro file, per esempio con mv oppure ho una procedura specifica? Basta solo che lo rinomini dentro a boot oppure anche il /etc/kernels? Scusa la rottura

 

Rinomini semplicemente con mv, solo che dopo che hai rinominato devi ricreare il grub.conf con il solito grub-mkconfig.

No non devi rinominare nulla in /etc/kernels qua sono solo i backup delle configurazioni dei vari kernel

----------

## zar Marco

Grazie mille! Alla prima occasione provo

----------

